# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Fantasy Name Generator

## ravells

If, like me, you have trouble coming up with names for your fantasy cities and towns, have a go on this name generator. It's worth checking out the other stuff the site has to offer too.

----------


## Midgardsormr

Heh.  Check out the Dialectizer, too: an indispensable tool for web page translation.

----------


## Airith

I pretty much use that for all my names, and probably all my future names as well. rep to you ravells

----------


## delgondahntelius

> Heh. Check out the Dialectizer, too: an indispensable tool for web page translation.


OMG .. that is too funny.. lol
http://www.rinkworks.com/dialect/dia...phersguild.com

----------


## delgondahntelius

I like http://www.mythosa.net/ for generating names when I have a need to... but it not only generates names... it generates a great big googly-moogly bunch of things, even random dungeons and city streets and caves ... tarot readings... moon phases... castle geomorphs... I also love its 3.5 town generator .... which does a whole lotta work for minimal pay... no top of that... its so easy to make your own types of tables an generators I don't see why everyone doesn't have it... it should be mandatory in fact...  :Very Happy: 

Oh.. and for a good 3.5 EL calculator .. try http://www.penpaperpixel.org/tools/d...calculator.htm or http://www.liquidmateria.info/xpcalc.php and here http://www.quatrilien.com/rpg/Encounter.html

and a couple of online dice rollers that actually keep your rolls on a database http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/rolldata.asp and http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/
and yet another http://www.openroleplaying.org/tools...ller/index.cgi

Course... I could go on and on like this... I've been collecting links, docs, xcl, exe and everything in between on gaming, dnd and mapping for a very long time... which is why I'm surprised I didn't find this site until a few months ago... I'm always out there surfing for stuff...

----------


## Phae O' Brien

> I like http://www.mythosa.net/ for generating names when I have a need to... but it not only generates names... it generates a great big googly-moogly bunch of things, even random dungeons and city streets and caves ... tarot readings... moon phases... castle geomorphs... I also love its 3.5 town generator .... which does a whole lotta work for minimal pay... no top of that... its so easy to make your own types of tables an generators I don't see why everyone doesn't have it... it should be mandatory in fact...


I've never heard of this generator until now and OMG, it has knocked me off my socks!  :Shocked:  It is simply amazing and will definitely be a great help, especially its Coat of Arms generator! Thanks so much for sharing this!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Juan Severino

Sorry to said but none of those links works. Give error 404 page can not be display.

----------


## Ascension

The ones I use:

http://www.thewingless.com/forge/forge.htm
http://www.dragonsmark.com/names.php
http://donjon.bin.sh/name/#medieval_europe
http://www.fantasynamegen.com/
http://fantasynamegenerators.com/
http://dicelog.com/yafnag
http://www.seventhsanctum.com/index-name.php

----------


## Chick

And I'll add my favorite one:  http://www.namegenerator.biz/place-name-generator.php

----------


## foremost

Hey all, here are some more tools for your pleasure.

ORBIS <-- Cool travel-map, found this thanks to Maezar
Colorbrewer: Color Advice for Maps <-- Neat tool to explore, good if you want different countries or boundaries.
TypeBrewer <-- Typestyle can really affect Maps
A Periodic Table of Visualization Methods <-- If you need to show information on your map and need a format to do it.
RANDOM.ORG - Geographic Coordinates <-- Great for brainstorming map places & ideas (more often than not, itll be water though)
http://www.mapcrunch.com/ <-- Random street view, helpful for inspiration especially with modern maps. Also shows cultural differences (architecture) and land differences between geographical location.
Behind the Name: Random Name Generator <-- Another name generator for some variation. Others I looked at were dumb because they were combined phrases, not actual names. (Example: Empire of the Dirty Pelican)
Flash Earth - Zoom into satellite and aerial imagery of the Earth in Flash <-- Neat alternative to google maps
NASA World Wind <-- More 3-D google earth stuff, by NASA
http://bioval.jrc.ec.europa.eu/produ...ing_laness.png <-- Shipping Lanes
Chaotic Shiny - Language Mixer <-- Language generator

----------


## Lewx

Fantasy is the genre which _most_ is aiming to stay true to conventions.

The hero's homeland is Middle Age England or Middle Age America (lol), the evil guys are in the east, and western names are distinctly English while eastern names are distinctly Orcish.

----------


## Arkaidyn

Im surprised nobody has mentioned this, Abulafia! (Link below) This site is awesome! It's sort of like a random generator wiki that allows users to create their own, it has place/character/item/creature names, as well as flavour text for items, descriptions of locations, and character personality concepts. I use it all the time for ideas about what I'm looking to do, I'll usually generate names a bunch of times and combine a few into something that I feel comfortable with, or use it to come up with quirks for characters in my D&D campaigns etc  :Razz: 

http://www.random-generator.com/inde...itle=Main_Page

----------


## Cambragol

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this yet, but EBON (Everchanging Book of Names) is a great program for generating names.

Here is a link:

EBON

----------


## jordanpolly

> If, like me, you have trouble coming up with names for your fantasy cities and towns, have a go on this name generator. It's worth checking out the other stuff the site has to offer too.


These tools are old now. They rarely suggest any funky looking name now a days. Perhaps, Fantasynamegenerator is the latest one out there providing brand new names. Also, I found this article reviewing some Fantasy names generator websites. Hope, it helps.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

http://www.fantasynamegenerators.com/
Same as the one mentioned above - got a lot of choices and is updated regularly. I just find that sometimes it comes up with nonsensical letter-mixing variations such as: dradriskann or sgefdaend or gremmgemikr or lligilf - but that depends. Otherwise I always use it, along with behind the name.

----------

